# My First Inlay - With Tom's Jig Holder...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I found some time today to mess with Tom's jig holder and used it to inlay a maple diamond shape into a walnut piece of stock. The photos pretty much tell the storage. They are numbered and contain the text. Overall it was a success. 
I must say though on the cutting of the actual inlay. I decided to rout the inlay outside of the jig holder using double sided tape on the inlay and the workpiece. This did not work and evidently it allowed the template to move a bit as the piece just was not the proper shape. So I went back and fixed it up in the jig holder with packing etc. like I should have and it worked just fine as shown in the photos. Anyway... this one I am happy with... it was fun! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Well I found some time today to mess with Tom's jig holder and used it to inlay a maple diamond shape into a walnut piece of stock. The photos pretty much tell the storage. They are numbered and contain the text. Overall it was a success.
> I must say though on the cutting of the actual inlay. I decided to rout the inlay outside of the jig holder using double sided tape on the inlay and the workpiece. This did not work and evidently it allowed the template to move a bit as the piece just was not the proper shape. So I went back and fixed it up in the jig holder with packing etc. like I should have and it worked just fine as shown in the photos. Anyway... this one I am happy with... it was fun!
> 
> Corey



Very good Corey!

Did you use an Inlay guide / bushing kit with a 1/8" cutter on a 1/4" shaft?

What did you use on the router?

OH, BTW, Black text, in pictures, shows up best against a light background.  ... pics were self-explanatory.

Thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Very good Corey!
> 
> Did you use an Inlay guide / bushing kit with a 1/8" cutter on a 1/4" shaft?
> 
> ...


Yes, I used the Whiteside inlay set which includes the inlay guide/bushing and 1/4 shank - 1/8 spiral cutter. Not sure what you mean Joe on "What did you use on the router" ? On the text, the program defaults it to the top. Black would be to dark to read on portions so I just used white on the whole thing. 
Thanks, it's fun using one of these... but the carpet tape allowed too much movement it seemed so I am glad I had handy the jig holder. I know others have used carpet tape to hold it... not sure why it moved that much as it shouldn't.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think it looks good Bud and you did a good job...

You may want to use the cams or the wedges ,, the wedges don't take any screws to make them stay in place and they do hold well...I use them and I got that trick from Bob R. of the RWS..


Plus I can read your text on the snapshots just fine 


Bj 


=============


challagan said:


> Well I found some time today to mess with Tom's jig holder and used it to inlay a maple diamond shape into a walnut piece of stock. The photos pretty much tell the storage. They are numbered and contain the text. Overall it was a success.
> I must say though on the cutting of the actual inlay. I decided to rout the inlay outside of the jig holder using double sided tape on the inlay and the workpiece. This did not work and evidently it allowed the template to move a bit as the piece just was not the proper shape. So I went back and fixed it up in the jig holder with packing etc. like I should have and it worked just fine as shown in the photos. Anyway... this one I am happy with... it was fun!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ, I decided today while making my packing that the wedges would work great on this and worth the time to do. That is now on the to-do list!

corey

P.S. I don't know what it is about the software but the photos were in the proper order for about half an hour and now the are jumbled. Glad I numbered them. The white is hard to read in some areas but black would be on some photos. I didn't take the time to learn how to move the text around. It's defaulted to the top of the photo, it's not dragable. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Download Paint.net It's free and will let you do many things with pictures.
I think you will like it 


http://www.majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html


Bj 


=============


challagan said:


> Thanks BJ, I decided today while making my packing that the wedges would work great on this and worth the time to do. That is now on the to-do list!
> 
> corey
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yes, I used the Whiteside inlay set which includes the inlay guide/bushing and 1/4 shank - 1/8 spiral cutter. Not sure what you mean Joe on *"What did you use on the router" *? On the text, the program defaults it to the top. Black would be to dark to read on portions so I just used white on the whole thing.
> Thanks, it's fun using one of these... but the carpet tape allowed too much movement it seemed so I am glad I had handy the jig holder. I know others have used carpet tape to hold it... not sure why it moved that much as it shouldn't.
> 
> Corey


Very good Corey...

I asked "What did you use on the router" in case you used something other than the Inlay Kit. 

I've found that using 2-3 strips of around the Pattern holds it good...

I recently used the same Inlay Kit to cover up a goof-up on a wall shelf I made. I had good results the first time I used it too.

Yours turned out really nice!  

On the text, I thought you entered the text with a photo editor where you have control over colors & position. What did you use?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe, I got yah. I think it was the kind of tape... it wasn't the what you see most people use, it was all Home Depot had when I bought it. It's kind of a mesh tape with this several glue lines on it across it's width. It sticks like all get out but it raises the project up a bit and allows you with pressure to momentarily move it a bit .. then it snaps back. The other stuff I am sure would work well but the jig holder holds it with out any of that mess. The text thing is what is built into irfanview that I resize photos with. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright bud..... you are getting ahead of me again while I am detained on another project. Now I have to try to catch up, but by then you will advance again  

I knew you could do it and it came out great just as I knew it would. Now I know there is hope for me yet  That came out looking great and it does not sound like you had too hard a time. I can't wait to get mine out now.

Great pictures on the how to and very self explanatory.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob! This is actually a little trickier than the Spiro in my opinion. FIrst you need to make sure the bit and plate are centered properly. It goes pretty quick, just depends on how much removal you have to do.. just depends on the size of the template. I just used the same bit in the router to remove the interior just moving it back and forth cleaning it out. Also have to be sure that you have the depth set right so the inlay isnt to proud leaving a lot of sanding or not to low... sanding won't help there  I hit mine about right. The hardest thing on this is making sure that when you cut out the actual inlay that you keep the bushing up tight to the template edge all the way around.. if you bobble inward you will have a divot in the edge of the inlay. All in all though not to hard and fun!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Corey, I never doubted you're abilities. Didn't I promise that this kind of routing is FUN. You will be making you're own templates very soon as the bug will bite! As for the text, I use what Bj. suggested, Paint.net, text can be moved etc.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Harry, it was fun and I can also see that it's easier if the template is the size of the jig holder... just easier. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is a photo of the lid with some poly on it.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Where can I find Toms jig holder? I have a woodcraft spiral and want to get some use out of it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Try this link George

http://www.routerforums.com/18422-post1.html


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Back on Track*

Hi all 
Now I am back on track but was unable to find my details so as you can see I have re-entered under a new name.

It is pleasing to see that a few more are showing interest in the use of the template guides since I was last here and it does seem a long time ago. I have had computer troubles as well as being away on holiday and entertaining visitors.

Correy you are quite correct It is much better to have the template the same size of the Jig Holder.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Routingnews

Are you Template Tom and TemplateTom ?

http://www.routerforums.com/members/template-tom-578.html
http://www.routerforums.com/members/templatetom-12537.html

========



Routingnews said:


> Hi all
> Now I am back on track but was unable to find my details so as you can see I have re-entered under a new name.
> 
> It is pleasing to see that a few more are showing interest in the use of the template guides since I was last here and it does seem a long time ago. I have had computer troubles as well as being away on holiday and entertaining visitors.
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Routingnews said:


> Hi all
> Now I am back on track but was unable to find my details so as you can see I have re-entered under a new name.
> 
> It is pleasing to see that a few more are showing interest in the use of the template guides since I was last here and it does seem a long time ago. I have had computer troubles as well as being away on holiday and entertaining visitors.
> ...



Tom who?

You just say "Tom"... Your Profile says nothing about you...

Tom who?

I can't read your mind... maybe others can...

edit:
If you are Template_Tom, all you have to do is ask Mark for some help and he will email you what you need... at least, I think so... Try it...

Ask Harry to help you... something... You don't have to start over!
/edit


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Routingnews said:


> Hi all
> Now I am back on track but was unable to find my details so as you can see I have re-entered under a new name.
> 
> It is pleasing to see that a few more are showing interest in the use of the template guides since I was last here and it does seem a long time ago. I have had computer troubles as well as being away on holiday and entertaining visitors.
> ...



Hi Tom, I hope to make a couple pen boxes this next weekend now that the winterizing chores are done. I plan on making a template to router 2 groves in the bottom and top of the boxes.. just 2 boards like the one attached only no clock on them.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all
As you see I have managed to salvage my previous Name
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Tom who?
> 
> You just say "Tom"... Your Profile says nothing about you...
> 
> ...



At this very moment, I see that "Template_tom" is signed in!!

Sounds like Tom found out what information he needed to "sign-on" to the forums!

Very good, Tom...

*Welcome Back!! * :sold: :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back Tom, did you 'phone Telstra?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Harry
Did not need to phone at this stage but maybe today to get my emails going again
Tom


----------

